# June Challenge: Opposites



## Fin (Jun 1, 2014)

Click here for the workshop thread


* Chosen by toddm, this month's prompt is "Opposites"*


You're free to interpret the prompt in any way you wish, though site rules apply. The winner will receive the Laureate award, a free month of FoWF, and will get to choose next month's prompt.

You may have your entry posted in the *workshop thread* if you wish to protect your first rights. Note: If you do so, you must post a link to it here in the main thread or risk being disqualified.

Please send your entry to *Fin* if you wish to enter anonymously. If you would like it to be posted in the workshop section, then say so within the PM.

You have a ten minute grace period to edit your work after posting. Anything after that and it'll be discounted. So make sure it's as finished as it can be before entering.

Do not post comments in this thread. It's for entries only. If you have any questions or comments, please post them in the *Bards' Bistro.*


*This challenge will close on the 14th of June at 6pm EST.*


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 1, 2014)

Who is who?

An unconditional lie
Putting me down over and over
Who is who here
I am love 
He is death
I am life
He is hatred
With open arms 
I welcome your sin
Indulge in thy imperfection
For I am freedom
He is pain
I am peace
He is the enslavement 
Open the seals
On an innocent indulgence 
It's only human nature
I am ultimate expression
He is the claws at your back
I am the empathy you lack
He is the pent up aggression 
Who is who here


----------



## Pandora (Jun 3, 2014)

*Rumour Table of Ten*

_

'Rumour . . . Table of Ten'_


_'Rumour . . . Table of Ten'_




Echoes in the space, 

a small room, a big table

a table for Ten.

Whispers loud, eyes many, lips wet with lies,

the stench of Rumour hangs in the air.


Hearts bleed red against a white tablecloth.

Death by word of mouth.

_Injustice_ the final burial . . .


----------



## Nellie (Jun 3, 2014)

*Tangled Emotions*

​​
Nothing but his viscous lies
cause the emptiness to rise,
inside I loved to hate
him, and sought out Hell's gate
seeking eternal damnation
the master himself, Satan.

Sometimes, filled with elation,
I'm an angel from Heaven,
others, I'm a wrecked battleship
with cargo that has slipped
into a deep, black ocean
void of any emotion.

Spoken with cardboard lips
his words are nothing but fibs
stirring the whirlwind in my mind
I ask, "should I be kind?"
and silence my ugly wrath
or follow the same dark path?


----------



## Ethan (Jun 4, 2014)

*LIght and Shade*

All In all
I’ve loved my life
The highs and lows
The joy the strife
The magic moments
Kids and laughs
Deaths and traumas
Financial baths
Friends and foes
That came and went
Pleasure / pain
Equally lent
Warm Summer days
Cold Winter nights
Clear night stars
And harbour lights
Hot August sun
September snow
December gales
July’s soft blow
Love gained and lost
Oft wounded pride
Truths expounded
Sins untried
Through thick and thin
I’ve had a ball
A brilliant earth time
All in all


----------



## Gumby (Jun 4, 2014)

*A Dumb Cluck’s Point of View*

Gallus gallus, your bright eyes
     love the things that I despise
     spiders with their bristled legs
     you eat, then lay my breakfast eggs.

     Fleshy worms, slimed with dirt
     for you are but a sweet dessert
     and hopper’s whirring through the air
     with wizened face and big-eyed stare
     (I swear they aim straight for my hair.)

     These creepy crawlies in the grass
     once through your pointed maw have passed
     become the most delightful things 
     from fluffy cakes to sweet meringues.

     My little low and humble bird
     I've learned to venerate your turd
     when tossed upon the compost heap
     come the Spring I’m sure to reap 
     most bountiful rewards.

    And all because what I despise
is beautiful
    in your bright eyes.


----------



## PiP (Jun 10, 2014)

*Opposites Attract*

I am your sunshine.
You are my darkness
A black cloud
In a cloudless sky.

I am your smile,
Your laughter.
You are my frown,
Tears and unhappiness.


----------

